# Aspire: Pegasus TC



## Alex (18/8/15)

*Aspire Pegasus*





Introducing the Pegasus, A new direction for our mods. The Pegasus delivers power up to 70 watts in normal mode and up to 50 watts in temperature mode, all in a sleek and classy device that fits comfortably in the palm of your hand. The battery compartment allows users to swap their batteries on the go making the Pegasus a wonderful combination of functionality and convenience.
*Dimensions*




*Display*

• Voltage displayed to the hundredths
• Resistance displayed to the hundredths
• Wattage displayed in large easy to read numerals
*Protective features*






• High resistance/No atomizer message







• Low battery message







• High temperature protection







• Short circuit protection







• Cut off protection

*Temperature control(viable with Nickel coils)*












1.Press the fire button for at least three seconds,the Pegasus will check whether or not the new atomizer is a temperature control coil or otherwise.
2.Press the fire button for at least three seconds,the Pegasus will check whether or not the new atomizer is a temperature control coil or otherwise.
3.To increase the temperature turn the gear to the left, to descrease the temperature turn the gear to the right.





•To increase the wattage turn the gear to the left, to descrease the wattage turn the gear to the right. If you turn the gear quickly the wattage will be increased or decreased in 10 watt increments.












•Adjustable wattage from 1 to 70 watts

*Finishes*




*Batteries*




The days of sealed batteries are over. Now you can change out your batteries quickly and conveniently so no matter what you can enjoy your vape.
*Charging dock*







The Pegasus’ charging dock offers you a stylish and sturdy means of charging your Pegasus.
source: http://www.aspirecig.com/products/MOD/mod220.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jan (18/8/15)

The interesting thing is as far as I know they don't make any TC coils so maybe we will see some soon.


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/15)

they have a very nice finish. Looks really sleek. Personally wouldnt get one but definitely nice to look at.


----------

